# Networking >  Three switches in-between server and client

## Geek_Guest

*Question asked by visitor harikiran* 

Will the network become slow if we have three switches in-between server and client

----------


## anushya

Traffic may not slow down if more switches are in between client and server. In case of hubs, the traffic will slow down.

----------


## Haitalk

It entirely depends on the traffic in your network. If the data traffic in the network is with in normal limits, then using additional switches will put additional processing delay and slowdown the traffic a bit. But if your network traffic is above normal limits, then using 1 or 2 additional switches will improve network performance. The general rule is that use additional  switch only if the network traffic load on your network requires it.

----------

